# Nordic Walking.



## Chris Hobson (Jul 4, 2020)

Nordic Walking is something that has gradually crept into my consciousness until I have now experienced a kind of road to Damascus revelation. Having done endure 24 events and the Rudolf Romp, I have encountered various people who are doing the event walking while using the kind of sticks that people use when skiing. On the Rudolf Romp I was overtaken by a couple who were using these sticks and, though I was alternating running and walking, I never saw them again. My wife Liz then got into Nordic Walking and then began to gently nag me into giving it a go. Not really seeing what the attraction was I remained indifferent.

In the past, I have travelled on foot accompanied by my wife and daughter on trips around the shops. Both of them are slightly undertall and have little short legs so I was constantly being berated for walking too fast and would have to keep stopping so that they could catch up. Come the lockdown, wife and I would go out for a walk together and she would insist on taking her stupid effing ski poles with her. Suddenly the boot was on the other foot, I was having to do little runs to keep up. So I have become a new convert, have been on a course to learn the correct technique and have bought myself some Nordic Walking poles. Essentially it involves walking while using your arms to help to propel yourself along. In practice you get between 25 and 50 percent extra forward thrust which, while not as quick as running, is still far quicker than normal walking.

Wife and I have both signed up for a 24 hour race in September, the Equinox. I have a slight knee injury which means that I can't run at the moment, walking however is fine. Nordic Walking means that I will hopefully be able to clock up a respectable number of miles without having to run.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 5, 2020)

I bought a pair after I was diagnosed with intermittent claudication - and yes!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 6, 2020)

It‘s quite popular round here, with organised mixed age/ability groups doing warmups in one of my dog walking spots before launching off on a big ole hike.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 7, 2020)

After a run in with an idiot in a car who reversed into me, I used Nordic walking poles and was able to get mobile far faster than I thought - it lengthens the stride, gives confidence on uneven ground and reduces fatigue. I have seen one person with an above the knee amputation using them without a prosthetic limb, just triple stepping along faster than walking pace with short curved strips on the ends of poles - presumably for extra stability.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 7, 2020)

Think the curved strips add 'spring' to the step.


----------

